# Velvet worms breeding



## hornet (Oct 10, 2007)

Well its happened, my velvet worms have reproduced. Counted two young and there will probably be more. Very rare occurance in captivity so i'm stoked.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 10, 2007)

good stuff!!!
we want pics!


----------



## hornet (Oct 10, 2007)

they are like 5-6mm long so my camera wont get pics of them but will try anyway.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 10, 2007)

are they just like miniature velvet worms or do they go through a metamorphosis?


----------



## hornet (Oct 10, 2007)

just minature velvet worms, grey at the moment.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 10, 2007)

are they food or pets?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 10, 2007)

They're pets. Congrats Hornet, I'd love to keep these guys one day....
Do they shed?


----------



## Kratos (Oct 16, 2007)

Got any pics of the adults? what are they like to keep?


----------



## darkangel (Oct 16, 2007)

what colour are the adults?? did u find them locally?


----------



## darkangel (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats by the way!!! lol


----------



## mickousley (Oct 16, 2007)

well done i would love to see some pics as i know nothing of them


----------



## Viridae (Oct 16, 2007)

Checked wikipedia - those things are cool. What do you feed them?


----------



## angua21 (Oct 16, 2007)

AWESOME news Hornet!! 
I am really pleased they are breeding for you! I hope Bryonys' are doing as well as yours 
well done!
they eat termites, small spiders, beetles and what ever other insect type things they come across when they are hungry. the ones that Hornet has are from canberra region, and are a deep turquoise colour. different regions have slightly different species/colours of velvet worms.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

Hornet's away guys, but as far as I know.. they eat crickets/roaches/grasshoppers/mealies. They get to a dark navyish colour. They're hard to keep cause they need a dark and moist area happening, and they hunt by shooting sticky mucus on their prey, so their enclosures get dirty quickly.

EDIT: beaten to it!


----------



## hornet (Oct 22, 2007)

hey guys, nets down but on a public comp atm. Counted 5 last night and all seem to be doing very well. I feed prekilled roaches but crickets can be fed live as they dont burrow and will be easly found by the worms.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 23, 2007)

Pics hornet...please.....I keep popin back.....we wanna see


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 23, 2007)

haha i thought this thread was 'velvet WOMAS' and got so excited! but good work anyway!


----------



## hornet (Oct 31, 2007)

well have now counted 7 healthy looking young. Will try and snap pics and post when nets back up. Will also consider parting with a few once they start to grow.


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 31, 2007)

congrats, but...what are these velvet worms you speak of....LOL...any pics????


----------



## Jen (Oct 31, 2007)

wiki pic


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 31, 2007)

grates mate... you might be able to set yourself up a nice breeding program and introduce a new animal to the pet trade

totally awesome mate
well done


----------



## hornet (Nov 1, 2007)

would be awsome if i could get a good captive population going. All depends if i raise these young to adulthood and breed them. I have only heard of people having trouble but would be great if i had a relativly easy species to keep and breed and get it into the hobby.


----------



## Moreliaman (Nov 1, 2007)

He's a clip of a velvet worm catching a cricket from you tube, why its been labled up as boy meets girl...no idea:?

Dont know how to embed youtube in here so youll have to click on the link 

[video=youtube;ONU-NRQ1OXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONU-NRQ1OXU[/video]


----------



## Jen (Nov 2, 2007)

that was bizzarre!! porno music and cuts to 2 different crix lol


----------



## Hickson (Nov 2, 2007)

Hornet - did you actually see the copulation event?



Hix


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2007)

nah, assuming the largest i got was alreayd gravid/preggers when caught.


----------

